# Cảm nhận vẻ đẹp từ sự giản đơn của căn hộ hiện đại



## vykhanh123 (1/11/21)

Cảm nhận vẻ đẹp từ sự giản đơn của căn hộ hiện đại Một căn hộ với hàng loạt màu sắc và kết cấu hiện đại để tạo nên không gian sôi động thoải mái; một căn hộ lại mang nét thanh lịch pha lẫn cổ điển, giúp bạn cảm nhận vẻ đẹp từ sự giản đơn. Khi may mắn có được tuổi trẻ, tình yêu, một gia đình nhỏ với tiếng trẻ bi bô, chúng ta sẽ cần biết bao một không gian gian để vun vén tổ ấm. Diện tích không cần quá lớn nhưng đầy đủ tiện nghi, phong cách thiết kế Máy khuếch tán trầm hương sang trọng cùng sự bày trí tinh tế. Vậy là quá đủ để bạn trải nghiệm cuộc sống hạnh phúc! Hôm nay, chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu và so sánh hai căn hộ để thiết kế dành riêng cho cặp vợ chồng trẻ cùng những đứa bé đáng yêu. Hãy chiêm ngưỡng và biết đâu bạn cũng sẽ có được ý tưởng cho gia đình mình. Phong cách thiết kế Căn hộ đầu tiên là sản phẩm của kiến trúc sư, người sử dụng một loạt các màu sắc và kết cấu hiện đại để tạo nên một không gian sôi động thoải mái. Căn hộ thứ hai do công ty thiết kế, mang nét thanh lịch pha lẫn cổ điển, giúp người nhìn cảm nhận được một vẻ đẹp từ sự giản đơn. Do hạn chế về mặt diện tích nên cả hai đều chọn phong cách thiết kế mở nhằm “cơi nới” không gian, tạo sự rộng rãi, thoáng đãng bên cạnh những ô cửa chính đón nắng tự nhiên. Căn hộ đầu tiên đi theo phong cách năng động, hiện đại. Căn hộ thứ hai lại hướng đến nét thanh lịch, máy khuếch tán tinh dầu hcm cổ điển. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sắc màu và phụ kiện Vì hướng đến sự năng động, sáng tạo nên không gian đầu tiên luôn tràn ngập sắc màu. Nào là vàng, ô liu, xanh lá cây, xanh ngọc lục bảo, xám, hồng,… trên tông trắng chủ đạo. Sự hòa quyện ấy tạo nên bức tranh đủ màu tươi trẻ, ẩn dụ cho một sự khởi đầu và phát triển của một gia đình nhỏ. Đi kèm là những phụ kiện nhỏ, phần lớn là hoa tươi và hệ thống đèn thả ấn tượng. Không gian tràn ngập đủ sắc thái màu sắc tươi trẻ và sinh động. Căn hộ thứ hai thiên về sự đơn sắc, giản dị trong cách chọn màu chủ đạo, cụ thể là tông màu xám - xanh dương. Khác hẳn với căn hộ đầu tiên, nó thực sự khiến người ta như lạc vào một không gian yên tĩnh lạ kỳ. Hiệu ứng của “cặp đôi” màu sắc ấy tạo nên một cảm giác bình yên thực sự, với những ánh đèn ấm áp, phản chiếu qua những món đồ kim loại sáng bóng. Cảm giác yên bình với gam màu đơn sắc như xám - xanh dương. Phòng khách, bếp và góc ăn uống Như trên đã nói, thiết kế mở ngày càng được ưa chuộng trong những căn hộ đương đại. Dù đi theo xu hướng nào, hiện đại, cổ điển, đồng quê, scandinavian,… thì bạn đều có thể lựa chọn để không gian sống tiện lợi hơn. Ở đây, phòng khách, bếp và góc ăn uống của hai căn hộ được sắp đặt trên cùng một mặt phẳng, không hề bị vướng tầm nhìn bởi những vách tường thô cứng. Phòng khách thanh lịch với những bộ sofa êm ái, mẫu bàn cafe thấp cùng thảm trải sàn “tông xuyệt tông”. Cả hai căn hộ đều chọn cho mình phong cách thiết kế mở tiện lợi. Nội thất ở khu vực ăn uống với bộ bàn ăn cũng được làm bằng gỗ. Nếu bàn ăn đầu tiên cực tinh tế với những chi tiết được chăm chút tỉ mỉ cho chỗ ngồi của thành viên thì bàn ăn thứ hai tuy tối giản hơn nhưng cách lựa chọn nội thất lại độc đáo từng đường nét. Bàn ăn đầu tiên tinh tế với những chi tiết được chăm chút tỉ mỉ. Bàn ăn thứ hai lại lựa chọn nội thất độc đáo từng đường nét. Bếp với hệ thống tủ kệ lưu trữ phong phú cộng với sự tiện nghi khi tích hợp bếp nấu ngay trên bàn ăn đã cho thấy vẻ hiện đại của căn hộ đầu tiên. Ngược lại, căn bếp thứ hai chọn phong cách cổ điển với backsplash lát gạch và kệ mở ấn tượng. Căn bếp 1 tiện nghi với hệ thống lưu trữ và bếp nấu ngay trên bàn. Ngược lại căn bếp 2 gây ấn tượng với phong cách cổ điển với backsplash lát gạch và kệ mở hiện đại. Phòng ngủ của bố mẹ và những đứa trẻ Sàn gỗ màu sáng tự nhiên cũng là một điểm tương đồng thú vị giữa hai căn hộ này. Nó tạo cảm giác ấm áp và vô cùng gần gũi, kéo dài từ phòng khách đến tận phòng ngủ. Trên cái nền mộc mạc ấy là những phong cách thiết kế không gian nghỉ ngơi khác nhau của các kiến trúc sư. Phòng ngủ dành cho bố mẹ ở căn đầu tiên “mát rượi” với màu xanh lá, nâu nhạt, vàng, kết hợp với view nhìn cực đẹp khiến bạn hình dung nó như một khu vườn thu nhỏ đầy sức sống. Căn hộ thứ hai lại hoàn toàn thư thái với gam xanh - xám với nhiều tông màu đậm nhạt và không có quá nhiều phụ kiện trang trí, giống như chúng ta đang nằm giữa một đại dương sâu thẳm, bao la. Phòng ngủ dành cho bố mẹ ở căn hộ đầu tiên “mát rượi” như giữa khu rừng. Ngược lại căn phòng ở căn hộ thứ 2 lại như nằm giữa một đại dương sâu thẳm, bao la. Tương tự như phòng bố mẹ, phòng dành cho con cũng có sự khác biệt hoàn toàn dù cùng một giới tính. Giữa một bên là đủ các màu sắc tươi sáng với chiếc giường hồng điệu đà, các món đồ chơi ngộ nghĩnh hình động vật; một bên lại nhẹ nhàng hơn với giường tầng bằng gỗ, các bậc thang kết hợp hộp lưu trữ, cạnh cửa sổ là băng ghế dài cùng góc học tập nhỏ xinh. Dù bày trí theo phong cách nào thì cả hai căn phòng đều rất gọn gàng và khoa học. Phòng bé đủ màu sắc tươi sáng với chiếc giường hồng điệu đà. Thêm cả thảm trải sàn và đồ chơi ngộ nghĩnh hình động vật. Phòng ngủ của bé ở căn hộ thứ 2 lại được bố trí giường tầng bằng gỗ với các bậc thang kết hợp hộp lưu trữ Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho trẻ sơ sinh. Cạnh cửa sổ là băng ghế dài cùng góc học tập nhỏ xinh.


----------

